# Residente Temporal Economic Solvency



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

In preparation for my appointment at the consulate later this month, at the invitation of the consular official, I emailed my visa application and supporting documents.
The response indicates: "... los saldos en su estado de cuenta no alcanzan los montos mínimos..." (translated: the balances in your bank statements do not reach the minimum amounts) and then lists the familiar economic solvency requirements (in English).

The requirements are either a balance of $25,890 for 12 months OR (capitalised on their website and in the email) income from a job or pension of at least $1,560 monthly for 6 months. 

I have asked for clarification because, although my checking account does not have a minimum monthly balance of $26,000 for the past year, I submitted statements showing income vastly exceeding $1,560 monthly. I miscounted and sent 7 months instead of 6. 

I visit a number of online fora. On none have I encountered anyone posting indicating a similar problem. Does anyone here have any experience with something like this?

My initial thoughts: 
The person responding to my email simply made a mistake, relying only on the minimum balance requirement. (This makes sense to me intuitively, because the person specifically used the word saldos/balances.)
The person responding to my email is conflating the two alternative requirements, turning OR into AND. (This seems easy enough to fix.)
Self-employment is causing a problem. (It is not a pension, and I know that's what they really like, but it IS a job, and the requirements specifically mention income from a job or pension.)

Given that I can be denied for any reason at all, I am simply trying to get clarification (I've emailed) now, and also I am reaching out here to see if other have encountered obstacles like this. Thoughts?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> In preparation for my appointment at the consulate later this month, at the invitation of the consular official, I emailed my visa application and supporting documents.
> The response indicates: "... los saldos en su estado de cuenta no alcanzan los montos mínimos..." (translated: the balances in your bank statements do not reach the minimum amounts) and then lists the familiar economic solvency requirements (in English).
> 
> The requirements are either a balance of $25,890 for 12 months OR (capitalised on their website and in the email) income from a job or pension of at least $1,560 monthly for 6 months.
> ...


It is possible that they just misread your bank statements. When I applied for Residente Permanente, my application was stalled in Migración for weeks. I asked them what the problem was. They said they needed verification of income. They had my folder in their hand, so I pulled out my bank statement copies from their folder and showed them the deposits. They approved my visa promptly after that.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

The consulate is now saying that, because I am self-employed, I must submit a tax return. While I do not have a problem doing so, that won't give them information about my monthly income for the 6 months preceding my visa application. At most, it provides yearly income. And of course now I must wait until at least some time in January before I can submit everything. 

It just doesn't seem right. I'm going to email a different consulate.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

My concern is this: I provide the tax return & receive the canje visa, but when I go to INM, I am told that the tax return is insufficient because it does not provide verification of the minimum income for the previous 6 months. 

When completing the canje process for a residente temporal, does one submit to INM the same documents submitted to the consulate?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> My concern is this: I provide the tax return & receive the canje visa, but when I go to INM, I am told that the tax return is insufficient because it does not provide verification of the minimum income for the previous 6 months.
> 
> When completing the canje process for a residente temporal, does one submit to INM the same documents submitted to the consulate?


As far as I understand it you need proof of about $1,500 US comming into an account after taxes for 12 months, some say 6 months. This is part of the proof process when asking for a tax return so they can calculate exactly how much of your deposits will remain after you pay your income taxes in April. If they need a tax return I also believe they will need that years bank account deposits, not just a tax return.

If the Mexican Consulate approves your application for RT then the INM office in Mexico will also have approved the application, so far as they know you qualify under the financial solvency provision of the law by you having your pre-approved 6 month visa attached inside your passport and they will not ask for more proof. Why would they need more? Take all your proof with you anyway.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as I understand it you need proof of about $1,500 US comming into an account after taxes for 12 months, some say 6 months. This is part of the proof process when asking for a tax return so they can calculate exactly how much of your deposits will remain after you pay your income taxes in April. If they need a tax return I also believe they will need that years bank account deposits, not just a tax return.
> 
> If the Mexican Consulate approves your application for RT then the INM office in Mexico will also have approved the application, so far as they know you qualify under the financial solvency provision of the law by you having your pre-approved 6 month visa attached inside your passport and they will not ask for more proof. Why would they need more? Take all your proof with you anyway.


The consulate in DC (my official if not actual residence) says just the tax return, not the statements, need be submitted. It just seems so wrong! 
I'll take a giant folder filled with originals and copies when I go to INM for the canje. Anticipating and preparing for problems is part of what I do, so I'm trying to be ready for all possibilities.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> The consulate in DC (my official if not actual residence) says just the tax return, not the statements, need be submitted. It just seems so wrong!


Is this because of your income from self-employment, do you know? And is the consulate asking for the tax returns, or are they telling you INM will want to see them?

Has anyone else been asked for tax returns when applying for an RT visa?

.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We were never asked for tax returns by INM; just bank statements.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

TurtleToo said:


> Is this because of your income from self-employment, do you know? And is the consulate asking for the tax returns, or are they telling you INM will want to see them?
> 
> Has anyone else been asked for tax returns when applying for an RT visa?
> 
> .


They're saying that the tax return is needed along with the solicitud for the visa because I'm self-employed. They did not mention needing anything for INM. 

The concern I have is that the tax return doesn't actually show that I meet the requirement.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

TurtleToo said:


> Is this because of your income from self-employment, do you know? And is the consulate asking for the tax returns, or are they telling you INM will want to see them?
> 
> Has anyone else been asked for tax returns when applying for an RT visa?
> 
> .



Yes, Federal Tax Returns and Bank Stmts - Detroit, MI Consulate when applying for RT Visa. Consulate had an actual INM employee assigned to it.


----------

